# Golf Carts for the outdoors???



## bigmike

Does anyone use a golf cart with the lift kits and tires for the outdoors? They look cool and would like some input. Thanks


----------



## Swamp Monster

I don't, but 3 guys I hunt with do. Two are club cars, one battery powered, one gas, both 2wd. They are lifted and have small beds on the back, top, windshield etc. They work well if you don't need 4x4 or big power etc. They haul gear and deer with no problem and can get through some pretty tough terrain really. They've modified them with gun racks, hand winch, extra lights etc. I know the guy with battery powered would go gas next time.....replacing batteries is very expensive. The 3rd one is a camo yamaha cart complete with warn winch, full cab covers and it might even be 4wd, but I can't remember. This cart is not lifted like the others, but it does have aggressive tires that are a bit larger than your typical golf cart. I think it is a factory cart from Yamaha. They seem to all work well for their purposes. They aren't cheap though, I looked into them before Ibought my atv and depending on options, anywhere from $3500-$5500. I never checked out the BadBoy Buggies...those are 4wd, lifted etc and come with many options.....worth checking out imo. 
I thing they are a viable option depending on your needs.


----------



## Burksee

bigmike said:


> Does anyone use a golf cart with the lift kits and tires for the outdoors? They look cool and would like some input. Thanks


Hey Mike, Your in the Flint area? Look into a "Plowman's Cart" they're on Western Rd in Flint. From what I've seen they do alright and cost have as much as a "Bad Boy". I'm gonna try and get one before fall. They have a website: http://www.plowmanscarts.com/index.html


----------



## notmuchtime

My boss has a gas one. His kid and SIL use it all the time on their 55 acres near Traverse. He also owns 2 4wheelers that he never uses since he got the golf cart. He uses a Kubota with a bucket to replenish his bait piles. One bucket per pile. I know, I know but you can't tell him anything. Until he gets another ticket from the DNR. Hasn't got one for too much bait yet.


----------



## bigmike

Thanks for the input guys Let me know of anymore info.


----------



## Buddwiser

The Dodge dealer (Orchard Dodge) in Romeo sells 4 wheel drive carts that I believe start at around ten grand. If they weren't so expensive, I'd rather have one of them instead of a typical 4 wheeler.


----------



## Burksee

Buddwiser said:


> The Dodge dealer (Orchard Dodge) in Romeo sells 4 wheel drive carts that I believe start at around ten grand. If they weren't so expensive, I'd rather have one of them instead of a typical 4 wheeler.


Those are the "Bad Boy" carts. They are HD but IMO not worth the price when you can get a nice 2wd cart one for half the $$$ or less. Kinda like buy'in a Hummer compared to any other SUV.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

Burksee said:


> Those are the "Bad Boy" carts. They are HD but IMO not worth the price when you can get a nice 2wd cart one for half the $$$ or less. Kinda like buy'in a Hummer compared to any other SUV.


Burksee, I have a 2wd cart but would never even think about putting it through what Bad Boys buggies can go through. See video......

http://badboybuggies.com/video/badboy.wmv


----------



## Burksee

SA ULTRA MAG said:


> Burksee, I have a 2wd cart but would never even think about putting it through what Bad Boys buggies can go through. See video......
> 
> http://badboybuggies.com/video/badboy.wmv


All the 4wd carts and buggies in the 8 to 10K range have amazing abilitys but I'm not that adventurous anymore! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Having all that ability would only get me in more trouble than I care to be in! Having a 2wd and knowing its limits is a little more my style, besides I can see a lot of spilled "pops" if I drove a 4wd'r!  :lol: :yikes:


----------



## COHO

club car is the best way to go for the money. i have done the lift on 3 clubs , 1 e z go, and 1 yamaha. the kit they make for club car is easy to install and better design i think. my buddy and i have a club car that has 11 inches of clearance on the frame and about 8.5 on the axles, it will go --almost-- anywhere my polaris can. we have 5800.00 into it its a gaser and we have it doing 28-29 mph, they can be turned up more but that is pretty fast for a golf cart, pluswhen you lift them and put the big tires on they get top heavy. 4 men and a case of beer is a blast out on lsc on the ice. the more weight you put on it the more stuff it will go through


----------



## tightline194

The other thing to consider is the fact club car has an aluminum frame so it won't rust. When looking at gas vs electric, keep in mind those batteries weigh alot and wear down alot faster when operated in the cold. It is also recomended that with electric, you install heavy duty springs


----------



## YDRnate

I have a 2007 yamaha drive with a jakes 6in lift kit 22x11x10 tires. Plowman's carts have just released a new clutch kit for this cart. Im running 36mph and can ride a wheelie up some hills it has plenty of power and is great for hunting. This is a gas cart 2wd it is alot of fun we ride in the tennessee river bottoms every sunday we can go about any where as long as the water is not over floor board deep. I like the yamaha very well there are tons of aftermarket parts you will never think of a golf cart the same way again.


----------



## averageguy

You can get a yamaha rhino 450 1 to 2 years old on ebay pretty reasonable plus it is 4wheel drive,gas,and ok for mild or rough terrain. My buddy has a 700 that is great for alot of situations.


----------



## plugger

I just put together a yamaha gas cart, its great. I can go just about anywhwere even on our wet clay ground. I have a lift, big tires ,winch, gun cases, racks ect. I played with some performance goodies clutched,carb jeted ect. i find its still real quiet and has enough perfomance to be a little fun. They are real easy and convenient to use. I would do one again. I have a 4 wheel quad and it wont see much use during deer season now that I have the cart. I bought some of my performance stuff from plowmans and it was good stuff. My son is now trying to talk me into building a sand cart but thats a bit of money to do it right.


----------



## autumnlovr

We also have two older Yamaha gas golf carts that have been lifted & modified for different usages. One is my husband's "track" cart, used for getting around the drag strip & hauling back broken cars to the pits....yeah, it can even pull a dead Road Runner or Charger, not just our lightweight little Sundance.

The other is my woods runner, it's lifted and has a windshield, camo enclosure, lights, gun rack. I don't have a picture of it...but you wouldn't be able to see it anyway since it's camo....
Both of them started out as the standard old white golf cart from Titan Golf Carts in Linwood (203 N Huron Rd Linwood, MI 48634 (989) 697-3080). Fortunately, my husband is handy enough to do the modifications on his own. We've probably got about $2000 to $2500 in cart & parts in each....plus my hubby's labor.
Titan also has premade carts but I've never checked the prices on them. They have a website for their parts business (as radicalgolfcarts.com), but not for the actual carts.


----------

